# Red bump on puppys vulva (not irritated)



## Sether89 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello, my first post here. Figure i would try reaching out before running to the vet. So earlier today my fiance and i noticed a small red bump on our puppies vulva. Its definitely from the past few days at the longest. First thing that crossed my mind was a ingrown hair or something but ive never seen it so it has me worried. I am attaching a picture and thanks for any and all help. Almost forgot to mention my dog is almost 6 months and not yet spayed. Up to date on all shots and vaccinations if that impacts anything.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like ingrown hair. A vet visit would be a good idea though since it's in such a sensitive place. You don't want it turning into an abscess.


----------

